# Full time working adoption refused



## BarryIsland (Jun 7, 2019)

Had cats all my life. Single, own home with garden. Work 9-5 Mon- Friday . 
Just been to an animal shelter to try to adopt a cat or willing to take 2. Refused as working fulltime and away 8 hours in a day. Is a refusal normal on these grounds? My other cats have always managed with me working full time.


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey! I don’t know about where you live but in the Southern United States you would be very gratefully given a kitty to love. Here, working is not a reason to deny someone for an adoption. The usual reasons here would be if you weren’t going to allow the cat to live indoors, there are leash laws here, if you had ever been accused of mistreating an animal, if you could not give it proper care, if were connected to any group who misused animals, if you did not show an affection for the animal, if you did not agree to keep up with vet care or if you appeared to be inappropriate in some way. Things like being inebriated or having anger issues. There is a series of questions that are asked and you go through a brief counseling session. You are queried about other pets you may have and instructed as to general care. A previous surrender of other pets could result in denial. Especially if you had not given proper care. If any other person in your home is deemed unfit, then a pet is refused and if you have something like a pit bull, you are refused. It is very uncommon for anyone to be refused here. There are many, many cats being euthanized due to the lack of people willing to give a kitty a home. I am so sorry you were refused. I can only guess that they thought the kitty would be lonely. If you took two then they would be company for each other while you work. I certainly wish you could come to me for a kitty. I have been doing rescues in an area where kitties were being abused and I struggle to find responsible and loving homes for them. To me, being a responsible provider is a huge plus. There are lots of ways to keep a kitty entertained while you are working. That’s what cat toys and nice windows are for. These days you can even monitor and talk to your kitty during the day through modern technology. Maybe if you told the shelter you would do something like that? Have a neighbor check in on kitty or watch the home? I would suggest that you try another shelter or look on this site. I often see people desperately searching here to find a home for a beloved kitty due to moving or a Family emergency. Please don’t give up. You are greatly needed by a kitty somewhere. Watch this site and respond to people needing help for a kitty. Maybe you are just meant to be a lifesaver to a kitty here. Watch the cat forums. That’s how I saw your post! Cat Rescue and Adoption is the forum where I see kitties needing homes.
You could volunteer one day a month at a shelter. You would be helping kitties and the shelter workers would get to see that you should be allowed a kitty. Just don’t be put off. A kitty needs for you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That seems odd to me.

I’d try another rescue.


----------



## BarryIsland (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for your lenghy reply. I am in the UK. It just seems bonkers to me that this "you can't have a cat that is currently in a small cage because you work full time" is even a thing. No wonder so few cats are adopted. This is what drives the buying and selling of cats on the internet where I have heard of cats having too many litters too soon just for money making by their owners. I don't want to be supporting this type of venture but it has driven me away from using cat adoption centres. I think they need a rethink particularly as I was willing to take 2 for company for each other.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarryIsland said:


> Thanks for your lenghy reply. I am in the UK. It just seems bonkers to me that this "you can't have a cat that is currently in a small cage because you work full time" is even a thing. No wonder so few cats are adopted. This is what drives the buying and selling of cats on the internet where I have heard of cats having too many litters too soon just for money making by their owners. I don't want to be supporting this type of venture but it has driven me away from using cat adoption centres. I think they need a rethink particularly as I was willing to take 2 for company for each other.


With a very young kitten, the charity I fostered for always tried to home very young kittens in pairs to working families so they had some company and a playmate. But no, an adult cat would be rehomed to any acceptable home (next to a main road was a ''no'' and I personally didn't rehome to families with very young [under four] children). Just try another rescue. A friend of mine had a dog until age 17/18 and when he died, like you, she wanted to give a home to a needy case. She worked from home, lived in a bungalow, but at the back there were FOUR steps leading from garden to kitchen door and she was refused, as the ''home checker'' decided she did not live on the ground floor (it was a bungalow!). So some dog was refused the chance of a wonderful home.
The stupid thing is, you could adopt a cat now while you are at home but then get a job in six months' time. Are you then going to hand it back, sorry, I'm working now so not worthy of being a cat owner. Some charities will turn people down because there is no access to a garden . . . and so it goes. Try another rescue and ask before you start if they accept full-time workers. Most will. Good luck!


----------



## BarryIsland (Jun 7, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> That seems odd to me.
> 
> I'd try another rescue.


I thought the same. I Could have lied, if I was dishonest, and go back and say I would sort out coming home from work twice a day but that would be wrong. I have been a few times to look in this shelter and now I understand why they have such a slow turn over of cats. Poor animals.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarryIsland said:


> I thought the same. I Could have lied, if I was dishonest, and go back and say I would sort out coming home from work twice a day but that would be wrong. I have been a few times to look in this shelter and now I understand why they have such a slow turn over of cats. Poor animals.


 It's awful: sometimes they give the impression that they would rather keep an animal indefinitely than let it go to a permanent home. There are plenty of cats looking for homes, but of course it's sad if you've seen one you have taken a liking to which they won't let you have. As you say, you could lie about your circumstances (and I know someone who did). It surely must occur to them that many people opt for a cat rather than a dog simply because it _can_ be left for longer periods of time without visits. With a dog you obviously have to arrange a visit home to take it out during the day or pay a dog walker to do it for you. Most of my friends with cats work full-time. Let us know what happens!


----------



## BarryIsland (Jun 7, 2019)

Calvine said:


> It's awful: sometimes they give the impression that they would rather keep an animal indefinitely than let it go to a permanent home. There are plenty of cats looking for homes, but of course it's sad if you've seen one you have taken a liking to which they won't let you have. As you say, you could lie about your circumstances (and I know someone who did). It surely must occur to them that many people opt for a cat rather than a dog simply because it _can_ be left for longer periods of time without visits. With a dog you obviously have to arrange a visit home to take it out during the day or pay a dog walker to do it for you. Most of my friends with cats work full-time. Let us know what happens!


Looking at some hopefully that I have seen on " gumtree ". 
Much cheaper also, though I was actually willing to pay the £90 for EACH of the 2 cata I had seen
I'll keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Do keep trying. It’s obvious you would provide a loving home. I hope you find some kitties very soon.


----------



## BarryIsland (Jun 7, 2019)

Jcatbird said:


> Do keep trying. It's obvious you would provide a loving home. I hope you find some kitties very soon.


Thank you


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

BarryIsland said:


> Looking at some hopefully that I have seen on " gumtree ".


When people come up against a brick wall trying to go thro' the adoption route, this is what happens, and one (maybe two) in rescue are then not adopted. The knock-on then is that there are two spaces less in that rescue to take in two more - but some rescues don't seem to realise that. And so it goes. My friend with the dog who was turned down ended up buying from a breeder. Good luck!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I find it very sad that some shelters are so rigid in their adoption criteria that it drives people to go to back yard breeders 
A former member here was turned down because she was married to someone in the RAF and therefore likely to be moved around and abandon a cat  She went on to buy a pedigree kitten and became a breeder before ill health stopped her.
I wish you luck in finding the right cat or kitten - just such a shame those in a rescue will lose out


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello I dont know where you are in th UK but Im planning to bring a rescue cat from Peru ( if everything goes well ) and I would be most grateful if someone experienced in cats could give her a home, I have a cat also and I live in a flat so I'm worried she wont get on with my cat, no adoption fee or anything just if you could allow me to see her from time to time, I just want someone to give her a home and love her , I live in Surrey near Woking , she is about 1.5 years old female, spayed


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Again me , well the cat I have in my flat is from a well known charity , they didnt have a problem with me or my partner working full time, we live away from busy roads and we had her for more than a year now, they checked where we live though , never had a problem with them, I would try another shelter as I asked another organisation before adopting my cat and I felt a bit that I was being judged and asked personal questions , they also asked every member of the household to go and see her several times for bonding sessions or something like that , my partner couldnt go as he was busy at work , so they made it very difficult for us to adopt from them


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Anita1234 said:


> they also asked every member of the household to go and see her several times for bonding sessions or something like that


Crikey; that is a bit extreme! Possibly they had been unlucky in the past and had a lot of adopters returning cats which did not fit in with their lifestyle, hated the kids or didn't get on with the resident cat? Who knows. Some of the would-be adopters really made me want to throw my hands in the air in dismay tho'. One asked if she ''really needed to buy a litter tray'' (!!!) or if she could ''make do'' with cardboard boxes?  Another one was interested in one kitten who clearly was not interested in him - she was named ''Lady Jezobel Bonkers'' by the vet for good reasons - he insisted on clicking his fingers (no kidding!) and shouting' ''Here boy, here boy''. He then informed me that he would never ''have a cat which didn't come when it was called''. I wished him luck and he left, quite down-hearted - a broken man!


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

well some people are clueless, a friend told me she went to a shelter and the adoption fee was too high also she didnt fancy a house visit so she never went back , well hopefully I have luck bringing a cat from Peru and someone wants to adopt her


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Two cats currently available for adoption:


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@BarryIsland 
Hope you log on and see the posts by @Sacremist & @Anita1234 
Those may be options for you. 
If end getting a kitten, I would consider two to keep each other company.
Some rescues also have bonded pairs they want to home together. If you say what area of the UK, maybe someone can recommend a rescue to you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Summercat said:


> If you say what area of the UK,


 I thought the username @BarryIsland might be where he/she lived - Barry Island? Not necessarily tho'. I suppose I could call myself Hampstead Heath if I wanted to, but not live there. Or Twickenham Green . . . 
Definitely agree with the pairs of kittens . . . I had two pairs and they really are a joy to watch. That was before everyone's phone had a video function, sadly.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Calvine 
Oh I didn't think of that :Shy as where they lived. I never heard of Barry island and thought Barry was likely their first name.

Yes, I think most rescues rehoming in kittens in pairs is a good idea.
I know people have different experiences but I would choose, either two male kittens or a male/female pair.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Summercat said:


> @Calvine
> Oh I didn't think of that :Shy as where they lived. I never heard of Barry island and thought Barry was likely their first name.
> 
> Yes, I think most rescues rehoming in kittens in pairs is a good idea.
> I know people have different experiences but I would choose, either two male kittens or a male/female pair.


Barry Island is a seaside resort in the Vale of Glamorgan, South Wales  The place became rather well known from the successful BBC sitcom series "Gavin and Stacey" which was on TV from 2007 to 2010, starring the wonderful Alison Steadman.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Island


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@chillminx 
Ah ok, so maybe from Barry island or a fan of the show:Cat


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Has OP found a cat yet?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It depend on the rescue , Is the 8 hours the entire time or is travel time on top of that. ?


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey! @Dianabrst needs a foster for about three months. 
Can anyone help? She doesn't want to give up a kitty she saved from being shuffled around. The kitty is older now and just needs a temporary place. Maybe OP could help?


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

@BarryIsland Have you found a kitty? I see appeals for kitty help all the time. You are greatly needed. This is a beauty. https://www.cats.org.uk/chiltern/adopt-a-cat/?cid=252469


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jcatbird said:


> Hey! @Dianabrst needs a foster for about three months.
> Can anyone help? She doesn't want to give up a kitty she saved from being shuffled around. The kitty is older now and just needs a temporary place. Maybe OP could help?


OP not been around since 9th June and apparently not responding to posts.


----------

